# comment trouver un reparateur agréé apple



## jerlaboule (7 Juillet 2007)

bonjour
tout est dans le titre , j'ai un probleme avec le graveur de mon imac intel et je voudrais savoir ou trouver un reparateur agréé car sur la page apple , je ne trouve rien.

merci


----------



## tantoillane (7 Juillet 2007)

l&#224;, par exemple : http://www.apple.com/fr/buy/locator/


----------



## jerlaboule (7 Juillet 2007)

merci beaucoup.
je vais devoir faire de la route pour le faire reparer.
mais je prefere le faire sous garantie


----------

